# 30.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV



## Thomas9904 (30. November 2010)

*30.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV​*
Von der Internetseite des DAV 
www.anglerverband.com 
sind neue Inhalte abrufbar:

*Angeln & Fischen 01/2011 mit interessanten Neuigkeiten für Angler erscheint am 15. Dezember 2010 im Blinker. *--- 
Rabatt für DAV-Vereinsmitglieder und jeder DAV-Vereinsvorsitzende bekommt den Blinker vom DAV-Dachverband monatlich kostenlos zugesendet!

http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=64&Itemid=44

*Der gemeinsame Gewässerfonds bleibt den Anglern im DAV erhalten --- *
Anlässlich der Messe „Jagd und Angeln“ in Leipzig/Markkleeberg gab es ein Treffen der Präsidenten der DAV-Landesverbände Brandenburg, Sachsen und Sachsen-Anhalt. Dort unterzeichneten Eberhard Weichenhan, Friedrich 
Richter und Hans-Peter Weineck eine Erklärung, in der die gegenseitige kostengünstige Beangelung der jeweiligen Verbandsgewässer (im Sprachgebrauch als gemeinsamer Gewässerfonds bezeichnet) weiterhin abgesichert wird.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=250&Itemid=262

*Große Erwartungen* --- 
Der Deutsche Anglerverband und der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer sind auf dem Weg zu einem gemeinsamen deutschen Anglerverband. Dieser neue Dachverband wird besser und hörbarer als bisher die Ansichten der rund eine Million organisierten Angler artikulieren und deren Interessen gegenüber der Europa- und Bundespolitik vertreten. Doch mancher Angelfreund steht dieser Entwicklung skeptisch gegenüber. Deshalb lassen wir an dieser Stelle 
nacheinander Vertreter von DAV-Landesverbänden und Mitglieder der Verhandlungskommission mit ihren Ansichten zum erreichten Stand der Dinge und zu ihren Erwartungen zu Wort kommen.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=218&Itemid=229

*Hochwasserschutz in Sachsen ist unzeitgemäß und uneffektiv. Allianz für 
Sachsens Flüsse fordert Nachhaltigkeit und Effizienz.* --- Vor dem Hintergrund der Hochwasserereignisse des Jahres 2010 kritisiert die Allianz, der unter anderem der DAV-Landesverband Sächsischer Angler angehört, den in erster Linie auf technische Maßnahmen ausgerichteten 
Hochwasserschutz in Sachsen und fordert einen zeitgemäßen effizienten Hochwasserschutz.
http://www.anglerverband.com/images...emitteilung_Allianz_fuer_Sachsens_Fluesse.pdf

*Mitgliederversammlung des DAV-Landesverbandes Sächsischer Angler e.V. in Leipzig* --- 
Am 20. November 2010 diskutierte Schwerpunktthemen waren 
unter anderem neue Projekte in der Öffentlichkeitsarbeit, die 
bevorstehende Novellierung des SächsFischG, mit der weitere 
Erleichterungen für die Jugendarbeit ermöglicht werden sollen, der Stand der Verschmelzungsverhandlungen zwischen VDSF und DAV und der erstmals durchgeführte sächsische Umwelttag, an dem mehrere tausend Mitglieder teilgenommen haben.
http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=251&Itemid=263

*Abschuss von Kormoranen bleibt in Sachsen weiter möglich *--- 
„Verordnung dient dem Schutz heimischer Fischbestände“, so der sächsische Minister Kupfer. Kormorane sind in Sachsen mit einer seit Jahren stabilen Population weit verbreitet. Jeder Kormoran frisst täglich etwa ein halbes Kilogramm Fisch. Wenn die Fischteiche im Winter zugefroren sind, ziehen die Vögel vor allem an die schnell fließenden Flüsse und Bäche im 
Erzgebirgsvorland. Auch hier haben sie zu einem teilweise dramatischen Rückgang der Fischbestände gesorgt. Zur Medieninformation des Sächsischen Staatsministeriums für Umwelt und Landwirtschaft gelangen Sie mit einem Klick auf
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/54_2010/Kormoranverordnung.pdf


----------



## Thomas9904 (1. Dezember 2010)

*AW: 30.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*

Diese Meldung ist doch bemerkenswert:


> *Große Erwartungen* ---
> Der Deutsche Anglerverband und der Verband Deutscher Sportfischer sind auf dem Weg zu einem gemeinsamen deutschen Anglerverband. Dieser neue Dachverband wird besser und hörbarer als bisher die Ansichten der rund eine Million organisierten Angler artikulieren und deren Interessen gegenüber der Europa- und Bundespolitik vertreten. Doch mancher Angelfreund steht dieser Entwicklung skeptisch gegenüber. Deshalb lassen wir an dieser Stelle
> nacheinander Vertreter von DAV-Landesverbänden und Mitglieder der Verhandlungskommission mit ihren Ansichten zum erreichten Stand der Dinge und zu ihren Erwartungen zu Wort kommen.
> http://www.anglerverband.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=218&Itemid=229



In der Stellungnahme:
http://www.anglerverband.com/images/stories/nachrichten/2010/36_2010/Fusion-Georg-Ohs.pdf
wird doch mehr als deutlich, dass da einiges zwischen Verbänden wegen der Fusion deutlich schief läuft....

Gut, wenn man mal so klare Aussagen kommen und nicht nur "politisches Rumgeeiere"....


----------



## gründler (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 30.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*

Moin

Wußte nicht wohin damit,also setz ich es hier rein.

Sieht so aus als ist die DAV seite gehackt worden,da Thomas ja guten draht hat könnte da mal aufklärung betrieben werden.

http://www.anglerverband.com/


#h


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 30.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*

Werd gleich am Montag mal anrufen..


----------



## m-spec (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 30.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*

Dort weiß man schon Bescheid.


----------



## Thomas9904 (9. Januar 2011)

*AW: 30.11. 2010: Neues vom DAV*

Gut, ich hab auch gleich ne Mail losgeschickt heute morgen..


----------

